# Touchpad does not work

## Xohvan

Whenever I start xfce my laptops touchpad is not recognized and does not work. Plugging in an external USB mouse does work, just not the touchpad

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Xohvan,

Please tell us the make and model of the laptop.

Post the output of 

```
emerge --info 
```

 Post the output of both 

```
lsusb
```

 and 

```
lspci -nnk
```

Also put /var/log/Xorg.0.log and your kernel .config onto a pastebin site. Neither will fit a forum post.

wgetpaste is you friend.

----------

## Xohvan

It is a HP ENVY x360 Convertible 15m-dr0xxx

The output of emerge --info is  

```
Portage 2.3.83 (python 3.6.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 4.19.86-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.86-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-8565U_CPU_@_1.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     7850444 total,   4944148 free

KiB Swap:     975868 total,    975868 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 26 Dec 2019 20:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: b284cbb4830c7fe063db731532e04b3a208a76b2

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.17::gentoo, 3.6.9::gentoo, 3.7.6::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.16.2-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.41.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.2.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.19::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

deepin

    location: /var/lib/layman/deepin

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

lsusb is: 

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 06cb:00c9 Synaptics, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05c8:03d3 Cheng Uei Precision Industry Co., Ltd (Foxlink) HP Wide Vision HD Camera

Bus 001 Device 010: ID 046d:c408 Logitech, Inc. Marble Mouse (4-button)

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 8087:0aaa Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

lspci -nnk is:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:3e34] (rev 0c)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:85e6]

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 620 (Whiskey Lake) [8086:3ea0] (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company UHD Graphics 620 (Whiskey Lake) [103c:85e6]

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915

00:04.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem [8086:1903] (rev 0c)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem [103c:85e6]

00:08.0 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/v6 / E3-1500 v5 / 6th/7th Gen Core Processor Gaussian Mixture Model [8086:1911]

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Xeon E3-1200 v5/v6 / E3-1500 v5 / 6th/7th Gen Core Processor Gaussian Mixture Model [103c:85e6]

00:12.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP Thermal Controller [8086:9df9] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP Thermal Controller [103c:85e6]

00:13.0 Serial controller [0700]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP Integrated Sensor Hub [8086:9dfc] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP Integrated Sensor Hub [103c:85e6]

00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP USB 3.1 xHCI Controller [8086:9ded] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP USB 3.1 xHCI Controller [103c:85e6]

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_pci

00:14.2 RAM memory [0500]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP Shared SRAM [8086:9def] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP Shared SRAM [103c:85e6]

00:14.3 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP CNVi [Wireless-AC] [8086:9df0] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP CNVi [Wireless-AC] [8086:0034]

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

00:15.0 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #0 [8086:9de8] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller [103c:85e6]

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

   Kernel modules: intel_lpss_pci

00:15.1 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #1 [8086:9de9] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller [103c:85e6]

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

   Kernel modules: intel_lpss_pci

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP MEI Controller #1 [8086:9de0] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP MEI Controller [103c:85e6]

00:17.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile SATA Controller [RAID mode] [8086:282a] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 82801 Mobile SATA Controller [RAID mode] [103c:85e6]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:1d.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #9 [8086:9db0] (rev f0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #13 [8086:9db4] (rev f0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.6 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #15 [8086:9db6] (rev f0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP LPC Controller [8086:9d84] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP LPC Controller [103c:85e6]

00:1f.3 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP High Definition Audio Controller [8086:9dc8] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP High Definition Audio Controller [103c:85e6]

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP SMBus Controller [8086:9da3] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP SMBus Controller [103c:85e6]

00:1f.5 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP SPI Controller [8086:9da4] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP SPI Controller [103c:85e6]

01:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS522A PCI Express Card Reader [10ec:522a] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company RTS522A PCI Express Card Reader [103c:85e6]

02:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller [0108]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:0975] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8410]

   Kernel driver in use: nvme

03:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller [0108]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:0975]

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8510]

   Kernel driver in use: nvme

```

Xorg.0.log

https://pastebin.com/VUrLE7KE

and

.config

https://pastebin.com/MCs7hTRr

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Xohvan,

You have some bits missing from your kernel.

```
00:04.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem [8086:1903] (rev 0c) 
```

Needs INT340X_THERMAL

```
00:08.0 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/v6 / E3-1500 v5 / 6th/7th Gen Core Processor Gaussian Mixture Model [8086:1911]
```

Needs INTEL_TH_PCI

```
00:12.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP Thermal Controller [8086:9df9] (rev 30) 
```

Needs INTEL_PCH_THERMAL

```
00:13.0 Serial controller [0700]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP Integrated Sensor Hub [8086:9dfc] (rev 30) 
```

Needs INTEL_ISH_HID

That's all very interesting but thermal control and monitoring has little to do with touchpads, or does it?

That last Integrated Sensor Hub may do as your touchpad is a sensor.

You have a USB touchpad.

```
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 06cb:00c9 Synaptics, Inc. 
```

Google knows very little about 06cb:00c9 which is a good sign.

Your laptop have a Fn key combo that disables the touchpad. Is it that?

Fix your kernel and reboot. Check 

```
uname -a
```

afther the reboot. The date and time is the kernel build time.

You don't want to be running your old kernel accidentally :)

Test with your new kernel. If its still not working, post your 

```
lspci -nnk 
```

again because it should have changed and put your new kernel .config  and /var/log/Xorg.0.log  onto a pastebin.

-- edit --

```
# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB is not set
```

 turn that on in your kernel too.

You have a USB touchpad.

----------

## Xohvan

Still not working

lspci -nnk:

```
 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:3e34] (rev 0c)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:85e6]

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 620 (Whiskey Lake) [8086:3ea0] (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company UHD Graphics 620 (Whiskey Lake) [103c:85e6]

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915

00:04.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem [8086:1903] (rev 0c)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem [103c:85e6]

   Kernel driver in use: proc_thermal

   Kernel modules: processor_thermal_device

00:08.0 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/v6 / E3-1500 v5 / 6th/7th Gen Core Processor Gaussian Mixture Model [8086:1911]

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Xeon E3-1200 v5/v6 / E3-1500 v5 / 6th/7th Gen Core Processor Gaussian Mixture Model [103c:85e6]

00:12.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP Thermal Controller [8086:9df9] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP Thermal Controller [103c:85e6]

   Kernel driver in use: intel_pch_thermal

   Kernel modules: intel_pch_thermal

00:13.0 Serial controller [0700]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP Integrated Sensor Hub [8086:9dfc] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP Integrated Sensor Hub [103c:85e6]

   Kernel driver in use: intel_ish_ipc

   Kernel modules: intel_ish_ipc

00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP USB 3.1 xHCI Controller [8086:9ded] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP USB 3.1 xHCI Controller [103c:85e6]

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_pci

00:14.2 RAM memory [0500]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP Shared SRAM [8086:9def] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP Shared SRAM [103c:85e6]

00:14.3 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP CNVi [Wireless-AC] [8086:9df0] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP CNVi [Wireless-AC] [8086:0034]

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

00:15.0 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #0 [8086:9de8] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller [103c:85e6]

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

   Kernel modules: intel_lpss_pci

00:15.1 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #1 [8086:9de9] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller [103c:85e6]

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

   Kernel modules: intel_lpss_pci

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP MEI Controller #1 [8086:9de0] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP MEI Controller [103c:85e6]

00:17.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile SATA Controller [RAID mode] [8086:282a] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 82801 Mobile SATA Controller [RAID mode] [103c:85e6]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:1d.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #9 [8086:9db0] (rev f0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #13 [8086:9db4] (rev f0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.6 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #15 [8086:9db6] (rev f0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP LPC Controller [8086:9d84] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP LPC Controller [103c:85e6]

00:1f.3 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP High Definition Audio Controller [8086:9dc8] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP High Definition Audio Controller [103c:85e6]

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP SMBus Controller [8086:9da3] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP SMBus Controller [103c:85e6]

00:1f.5 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP SPI Controller [8086:9da4] (rev 30)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Cannon Point-LP SPI Controller [103c:85e6]

01:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS522A PCI Express Card Reader [10ec:522a] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company RTS522A PCI Express Card Reader [103c:85e6]

02:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller [0108]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:0975] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8410]

   Kernel driver in use: nvme

03:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller [0108]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:0975]

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8510]

   Kernel driver in use: nvme

```

.config:

http://dpaste.com/3XTCVM3

Xorg.0.log:

http://dpaste.com/2BNA1AW

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Xohvan,

Your touchpad is not in Xorg.0.log.

```
[    50.022] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0/0003:046D:C408.0001/input/input12/event12"

[    50.022] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Trackball" (type: MOUSE, id 8)

...

[    50.093] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/input/input13/event13"

[    50.093] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HP Wide Vision HD Camera: HP Wi" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)
```

are the only USB devices.

As you have built the Synaptics USB as a module, please check that its loaded. 

```
lsmod
```

should show it.

If its not there, you need to modprobe it. That can be automated if it solves the problem.

Do you have dbus in the default runlevel?

The will silence the 

```
[    60.140] (EE) dbus-core: error connecting to system bus:
```

errors.

----------

## Xohvan

I tried loading the synaptics usb module and put dbus in the default run level, but the issue still persists

----------

## PCmaniaK

I know it sounds trivial but

```
dmesg | grep -i SYNAPTICS
```

helps sometimes

----------

## Xohvan

dmesg | grep -i SYNAPTICS just  outputted

```
[   44.053244] usbcore: registered new interface driver synaptics_usb

```

----------

## PCmaniaK

Not much, but at least kernel loaded a driver for a device. To check an input device try to find a block of data related to synaptics_usb in /proc/bus/input/devices file. Maybe Name="Synaptics,,,"

EDITED:

Also you know exact id of your device and can dig little deeper

```
dmesg | grep -EiC4 "synaptics|06cb"
```

----------

## Xohvan

Didn't see anything about it in /proc/bus/input/devices. but dmesg gave me this

```
[   27.395883] input: HP Wide Vision HD Camera: HP Wi as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/input/input6

[   27.396070] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[   27.396072] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)

[   27.452537] usb 1-5: new full-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[   27.580850] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=06cb, idProduct=00c9, bcdDevice= 0.00

[   27.580855] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=1

[   27.580858] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 9924ad2ae505

[   27.696967] usb 1-10: new full-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd

[   27.825697] usb 1-10: config 1 interface 1 altsetting 0 endpoint 0x3 has wMaxPacketSize 0, skipping

--

[   38.489748] elogind-daemon[13673]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event1 (Power Button)

[   38.490243] elogind-daemon[13673]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event0 (Lid Switch)

[   38.627156] elogind-daemon[13673]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event2 (AT Translated Set 2 keyboard)

[   38.644517] elogind-daemon[13673]: New session 2 of user jacoby.

[   44.053244] usbcore: registered new interface driver synaptics_usb

[  262.297736] elogind-daemon[13673]: Lid closed.

[  262.300672] elogind-daemon[13673]: Suspending...

[  262.312315] elogind-daemon[13673]: Suspending system...

[  262.312333] PM: suspend entry (s2idle)

```

----------

## PCmaniaK

I would post a new "Kernel does not recognize my TouchPad  input device" topic in Kernel & Hardware forum because it is is missing in  /proc/bus/input/devices. 

MODERATOR: I am not suggesting a double-post. We discovered the problem belongs to significantly lower level than Desktop.

----------

## Xohvan

[Moderator note: this post, and the first post below it, were originally posted in a redundant topic in K&H titled Kernel does not recognize my touch pad input device.  Since they cover the same material, and lack both the context and debugging information from the original thread, I merged them back into the thread, which is now in K&H. -Hu]

My kernel does not recognize my laptops touch pad, it does not appear under proc/bus/input/devices

----------

## PCmaniaK

Try different kernel/Environment. Gentoo "Minimal Installation CD" kernel is pretty rich on hardware detection. sysrescuecd is even better. Live Ubuntu USB or Mint or Manjaro would also work. If you boot the live media and do not see any traces of touchpad in /proc/bus/input/devices then might be a hardware problem. But try more than one then.Look for dmesg log.

----------

## Hu

 *PCmaniaK wrote:*   

> I would post a new "Kernel does not recognize my TouchPad  input device" topic in Kernel & Hardware forum because it is is missing in  /proc/bus/input/devices. 
> 
> MODERATOR: I am not suggesting a double-post. We discovered the problem belongs to significantly lower level than Desktop.

 I would just report the thread as needing a move to the other forum.  :Wink:   Moved.  OP: if you disagree with this and prefer the thread be in P&P, post back and I'll put it back where it started.

----------

## Xohvan

Sysrescuecd, ubuntu, mint, and manjaro all worked. /proc/bus/input/devices for sysrescuecd for example had the following on the touchpad:

```

I: Bus=0018 Vendor=06cb Product=cd4f Version=0100

N: Name="SYNA328C:00 06CB:CD4F Touchpad"

P: Phys=i2c-SYNA328C:00

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/i2c_designware.0/i2c-8/i2c-SYNA328C:00/0018:06CB:CD4F.0002/input/input28

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event21 mouse1 

B: PROP=5

B: EV=1b

B: KEY=e520 10000 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=2e0800000000003

B: MSC=20

```

----------

## PCmaniaK

So it works with kernel built with different .config. Doblecheck Kernel entry here https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Synaptics or use genkernel  or seal .config from sysrescuecd  (did you try gentoo minimal cd) -  find another way to tweak .config

Also notice device name is  "SYNA ...." it is important to filter dmesg output

----------

## Xohvan

By fixing the kernel and adding a missing 

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="... i8042.noloop i8042.nomux i8042.nopnp i8042.reset ..."
```

to  my /etc/default/grub file, the issue has been resolved, thanks for the help

----------

